#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Οδηγίες για μελέτη θερμομονωτικής επάρκειας

## panouklas

Καλησπέρα σας,
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως και αν μπορεί να εκπονηθεί μελέτη θερμομονωτικής επάρκειας με το πρόγραμμα του ΤΕΕ? 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## spapako

με το πρόγραμμα του τεε γίνεται μόνο ενεργειακή κατάταξη του ακινήτου.
Φαντάζομαι πως εννοείς το ΤΕΕ-ΚΕΝΑΚ

----------


## Xάρης

Το παράδειγμα *ΑΥΤΟ* αποτελεί μια καλή αρχή για να δεις τι χρειάζεσαι και πώς να εκπονήσεις μια μελέτη θερμομονωτικής επάρκειας.

Από εκεί και πέρα, είτε με τη βοήθεια κάποιου εμπορικού λογισμικού είτε με δικά σου εργαλεία (π.χ. excel) μπορείς να αυτοματοποιήσεις κάποιες εργασίες και να κάνεις τη ζωή σου εύκολη.

Το *MONA ΚΕΝΑΚ* της Runet έχει και demo έκδοση όπου μπορείς να δεις τη *διαδικασία*.
Και οι άλλες εταιρίες νομίζω ότι έχουν ανάλογες δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις.

----------

